
Coronavirus: UK will have Europe's worst death toll, says study - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/07/uk-will-be-europes-worst-hit-by-coronavirus-study-predicts
======
jaclaz
> The IHME modelling forecasts that by 4 August the UK will see a total of
> 66,314 deaths – an average taken from a large estimate range of between
> 14,572 and 219,211 deaths, indicating the uncertainties around it.

These - like many other mostly baseless predictions - seem to me more random
numbers than anything else.

Between 50,000 and 70,000 is a range, where you can say that 60,000 is an
average, bewtween 14,572 and 219,211 is "everything and the contrary of it".

